# Whole Body Scan (78804) over 2 days billed w/SPECT (78803)?



## lsbrkmn (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the following procedures can be billed separately: a whole body scan (78804) done over two days, with a SPECT (78803)? I found documentation that allows other single day body scans (78802) to be billed with a SPECT study on the same day, but couldn't find documentation specifically for a two day study. Also, should these procedures be billed as  78804 on day one, and 78803 on day two? Currently, we are only billing for the SPECT on the second day. When replying, please let me know where you found the information so I can pass it along. Thanks for your assistance.


----------

